# Air suspension question.



## Ceephax (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi my 1991 Cheftain, on Mercedes 410d body seems to bounce. It's squeaking at the front,marooned the seat which is driving me mad too!. Anyway, I have replaced shocks all round with Mercedes genuine commercials, replaced all 6 tyres and I guess that the cause must be the rear overhang which is quite large. Combine that with the fridge, cooker and bathroom and its quite heavy.

My question is, will air suspension stabilise this and make it more of a compliant ride? Coming over The Alps yesterday was a right pain (Views and location aside) as the single roads meant a "bounce" that seemed to go on forever.

Any help or advise would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

If you think it's heavy, I should have it weighed, but in answer to your question yes air ride will help, make the ride better all round.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It will make a huge difference.


----------



## Ceephax (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks. I have found a German kit on ebay so a bit of saving is called for. I may get it weighed but as the Chieftain is rated to 4.6 tonnes I thought it would be enough. Will find a weigh bridge.

Thanks


----------

